# Initial Timing with 455 and Racing Fuel



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

Ok, what can I bump the initial up to? I have basically a stock cam and high compression heads.


Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How high is your compression? If stock, (1970 specs) , you can probably run 10-12 degrees initial timing with 100 octane fuel.


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

It is 10.25:1 compression. I am running 6 gallons of 110 mixed with 93 octane.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

10-12 good. 34 max. run premium gas .if you are good. advance total timming 36 to put new plugs in. start the car, run quarter mile wide open then shut off, without letting up. fight to a stop, pull plugs and look for the fire ring. the part of the porcelin at the based inside the plug. it should be tan/brown. if it is white too lean they sell a lighted maginfying glass for this or look on the white of the plugs for green specs, aluminum, melted psiton too far advaned or too lean.


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

It seems to run better at 13-14, is this too much?


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

Bumplease, is 13-14 too much? Brand new distributor btw.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

base timing doesn't mater so much as total timing. set the total timing to 34* @ about 2500-3000rpms. If it doesn't restart hard hot, then run it there.


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

How can I calculate total timing with a light? Do I just rev the car and then adjust the light? When I do this I get over 40!!!! That would mean my initial timing would have to be 4-6 in order to make the total what you said. 

I just got a new distributor in the car!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like the dizzy may have too much advance built in. What brand is it ? and did it come with different springs/pins to set advance amount and rate ?
Does your timing light have the knob to check total advance ?


----------

